# Omens, Bad Spirits, Was Bani Say About It



## sajsikh (Jul 24, 2012)

SSA kindly enlightened me about wat baani says about bad spirits, black magic, i got ppl telling me about these and me being someone suffering from me , but i say if guru nanak cannot protect me , i believe no one can . Dis is most common pretext to go to babas, and believe me i ab seen ppl wo can tell your name n address but still they ae noting


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 24, 2012)

Sajsikhji

In my opinion there are no spooks, ghosts, spirits, goblins or dwarves. Oh hang, no, there are dwarves, but no pixies.

I have been through hell in my life, and not once have I encountered any form of bad spirit. The ones you have to worry about are in your head, reading Bani soothes your fears, understanding and living Bani gives you a purpose, and that is life.

Please do not allow such a gift of life to be ruined by such pointless superstition, we are protected from them, do you know by what? the truth. And the truth is they do not exist, you are in complete control, be it a Gurmukh or a manmukh.One leads to peace and happiness, the other to a life of fear, ritual, and false hopes. 

If it makes you feel any better, feel free to PM me a simple statement giving authority for me to deal with these spooks on your behalf and just send them my way. 

Gurfateh


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 24, 2012)

ਭੈਰਉ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
भैरउ महला ५ ॥
Bẖairo mėhlā 5.
Bhairao, Fifth Mehl:
ਨਾਮੁ ਲੈਤ ਕਿਛੁ ਬਿਘਨੁ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ॥
नामु लैत किछु बिघनु न लागै ॥
Nām laiṯ kicẖẖ bigẖan na lāgai.
Repeating the Naam, the Name of the Lord, no obstacles block the way.
ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਣਤ ਜਮੁ ਦੂਰਹੁ ਭਾਗੈ ॥
नामु सुणत जमु दूरहु भागै ॥
Nām suṇaṯ jam ḏẖūrahu bẖāgai.
Listening to the Naam, the Messenger of Death runs far away.
ਨਾਮੁ ਲੈਤ ਸਭ ਦੂਖਹ ਨਾਸੁ ॥
नामु लैत सभ दूखह नासु ॥
Nām laiṯ sabẖ ḏūkẖah nās.
Repeating the Naam, all pains vanish.
ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਤ ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ॥੧॥
नामु जपत हरि चरण निवासु ॥१॥
Nām japaṯ har cẖaraṇ nivās. ||1||
Chanting the Naam, the Lord's Lotus Feet dwell within. ||1||
ਨਿਰਬਿਘਨ ਭਗਤਿ ਭਜੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਉ ॥
निरबिघन भगति भजु हरि हरि नाउ ॥
Nirbigẖan bẖagaṯ bẖaj har har nā▫o.
Meditating, vibrating the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, is unobstructed devotional worship.
ਰਸਕਿ ਰਸਕਿ ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
रसकि रसकि हरि के गुण गाउ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Rasak rasak har ke guṇ gā▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o.
Sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord with loving affection and energy. ||1||Pause||
ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਕਿਛੁ ਚਾਖੁ ਨ ਜੋਹੈ ॥
हरि सिमरत किछु चाखु न जोहै ॥
Har simraṯ kicẖẖ cẖākẖ na johai.
Meditating in remembrance on the Lord, the Eye of Death cannot see you.
ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਦੈਤ ਦੇਉ ਨ ਪੋਹੈ ॥
हरि सिमरत दैत देउ न पोहै ॥
Har simraṯ ḏaiṯ ḏe▫o na pohai.
Meditating in remembrance on the Lord, demons and ghosts shall not touch you.
ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਮੋਹੁ ਮਾਨੁ ਨ ਬਧੈ ॥
हरि सिमरत मोहु मानु न बधै ॥
Har simraṯ moh mān na baḏẖai.
Meditating in remembrance on the Lord, attachment and pride shall not bind you.
ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਗਰਭ ਜੋਨਿ ਨ ਰੁਧੈ ॥੨॥
हरि सिमरत गरभ जोनि न रुधै ॥२॥
Har simraṯ garabẖ jon na ruḏẖai. ||2||
Meditating in remembrance on the Lord, you shall not be consigned to the womb of reincarnation. ||2||
ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕੀ ਸਗਲੀ ਬੇਲਾ ॥
हरि सिमरन की सगली बेला ॥
Har simran kī saglī belā.
Any time is a good time to meditate in remembrance on the Lord.
ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਨੁ ਬਹੁ ਮਾਹਿ ਇਕੇਲਾ ॥
हरि सिमरनु बहु माहि इकेला ॥
Har simran baho māhi ikelā.
Among the masses, only a few meditate in remembrance on the Lord.
ਜਾਤਿ ਅਜਾਤਿ ਜਪੈ ਜਨੁ ਕੋਇ ॥
जाति अजाति जपै जनु कोइ ॥
Jāṯ ajāṯ japai jan ko▫e.
Social class or no social class, anyone may meditate on the Lord.
ਜੋ ਜਾਪੈ ਤਿਸ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥੩॥
जो जापै तिस की गति होइ ॥३॥
Jo jāpai ṯis kī gaṯ ho▫e. ||3||
Whoever meditates on Him is emancipated. ||3||
ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪੀਐ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ॥
हरि का नामु जपीऐ साधसंगि ॥
Har kā nām japī▫ai sāḏẖsang.
Chant the Name of the Lord in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy.
ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਨਾਮ ਕਾ ਪੂਰਨ ਰੰਗੁ ॥
हरि के नाम का पूरन रंगु ॥
Har ke nām kā pūran rang.
Perfect is the Love of the Lord's Name.
ਨਾਨਕ ਕਉ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰਿ ॥
नानक कउ प्रभ किरपा धारि ॥
Nānak ka▫o parabẖ kirpā ḏẖār.
O God, shower Your Mercy on Nanak,
ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਹਰਿ ਦੇਹੁ ਚਿਤਾਰਿ ॥੪॥੩੬॥੪੯॥
सासि सासि हरि देहु चितारि ॥४॥३६॥४९॥
Sās sās har ḏeh cẖiṯār. ||4||36||49||
that he may think of you with each and every breath. ||4||36||49||


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 24, 2012)

ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥

गउड़ी महला ५ ॥

Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5.

Gauree, Fifth Mehl:


ਜਾ ਕਉ ਅਪਨੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰੈ ॥

जा कउ अपनी किरपा धारै ॥

Jā ka▫o apnī kirpā ḏẖārai.

Those, upon whom the Lord Himself showers His Mercy,


ਸੋ ਜਨੁ ਰਸਨਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਉਚਾਰੈ ॥੧॥

सो जनु रसना नामु उचारै ॥१॥

So jan rasnā nām ucẖāre. ||1||

chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord, with their tongues. ||1||


ਹਰਿ ਬਿਸਰਤ ਸਹਸਾ ਦੁਖੁ ਬਿਆਪੈ ॥

हरि बिसरत सहसा दुखु बिआपै ॥

Har bisraṯ sahsā ḏukẖ bi▫āpai.

Forgetting the Lord, superstition and sorrow shall overtake you.


Forget the Babas, trust in your self, and in God


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 24, 2012)

There is no such thing as all this voodoo stuff.
We shouldn't even think that such exists, even if it did then the power of bani or even a single mention of ''waheguru'' can overpower any of this rubbish.

As sikhs we are far, very far away from such things, they can't touch us as they are not in our world.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 24, 2012)

but not the dwarves, they are real


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 24, 2012)

harry haller said:


> but not the dwarves, they are real



dwarwees ?? seen any ?/ I mean female dwarves ?? I seen a few ha ha


----------



## Rory (Jul 24, 2012)

> but i say if guru nanak cannot protect me , i believe no one can .


Out of interest why do you say Guru Nanak protects you..? I thought the Gurus were only human and that Waheguru is the only one who can protect us from anything if He so wills.


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 24, 2012)

Rory said:


> Out of interest why do you say Guru Nanak protects you..? I thought the Gurus were only human and that Waheguru is the only one who can protect us from anything if He so wills.


 
I think he's trying to say that how can a Baba save him if Guru Nanak cannot-To me, this implies that the true baba was of course Nanak, so all these that parade as babas don't come anywhere near the real deal.

Guru Nanak is not worshipped as God or any kind of god, but I know that some of these make believe babas have photos of themselves on ornaments and necklaces...etc... which they ask followers to wear for such protection!!!-
Now, in a case like this, I would assure the person to switch the picture to Guru Nanak's and treat him as your guide and protection!!!
I don't advise people to rely on such materials or pictures, but in this isolated case of getting through to some confused other baba convert, I would advise this as an alternative.- 
-_You see, these followers won't listen to anything that says their baba is fake or crap. BUT, they will listen and pay attention to an alternative suggestion !!!_
_Hence, alternative is to show them a true baba and guru._


----------



## Rory (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for the help Luckysingh-ji

I'm still a little confused though, I still don't get why Guru Nanak is who we should go to for a guide and protection.. I know you've tried to explain this but I still don't understand, it sounds like you're saying he can protect us but I thought the Ek Onkar was the only one with any power to pray to for protection against things.

Sorry if I'm being a little bit of a challenge, I know sometimes questions like this aren't easily answered. I appreciate the help
mundahug


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 25, 2012)

Rory said:


> Thank you for the help Luckysingh-ji
> 
> I'm still a little confused though, I still don't get why Guru Nanak is who we should go to for a guide and protection.. I know you've tried to explain this but I still don't understand, it sounds like you're saying he can protect us but I thought the Ek Onkar was the only one with any power to pray to for protection against things.
> 
> ...


 
No problem, my response and suggestion was for those 'narrow minded fake baba followers' and believe me there are millions!!

I did try to make clear that the suggestion of Guru Nanak for them was because they won't buy anything about their fake baba being a con and fake, -BUT they WILL listen to an ALTERNATIVE.- Hence what better then to suggest they use BABA NANAK's picture or necklace as their protector.
The ''alternative'' is the only way to get through to these narrow minded converts, as they won't accept anything that has not been human or person at one time.

For people not under the baba convert category, then all you need is faith in the ONE Supreme Almighty. (not human like us!!)

Hope that clarifies a little.


----------



## Ishna (Jul 25, 2012)

Luckyji

Just quickly, I think a 'fake baba follower' is going to relate to Guru Nanak the same way they relate to their fake baba.  By giving them a picture of Guru Nanak instead, I feel it cheapens Guru Nanak and could *create* or *perpetuate* a belief that simply carrying a picture of a Guru Sahib will bring one protection.

There is no supernatural protection.  The only protection one has is to beg for Naam.  It is all hukam.


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 25, 2012)

A very good point Ishnaji, I didn't at all think about that, as you know.
I will take that statement back to extinguish.
I'm not even sure how it all stemmed that way but it started on me commenting about someone else's post!!!

In a way, I'm glad it was mentioned, as I have learnt something valuable!!
Although when I penned it down, I did sense that something may be wrong but couldn't quite pin point it-

-Many Thanks


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jul 25, 2012)

The worst kind of spirits are the 5 vices within us. And every time we listen to them is a bad omen! Let our surat (thinking) be dissolved in complete Simran (remembrance) of Waheguru, so that these 5 thieves can't touch us!


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 25, 2012)

Rory said:


> Out of interest why do you say Guru Nanak protects you..? I thought the Gurus were only human and that Waheguru is the only one who can protect us from anything if He so wills.



Roryji, 

excellent point


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 25, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> dwarwees ?? seen any ?/ I mean female dwarves ?? I seen a few ha ha



seen one? I rear ended a dwarf last week, slammed the brakes on, but crunched into his boot. He was not happy.......

Actually not quite sure which one he was


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 25, 2012)

Lucky Ji...good one that...

The fake baba gives out "designer drugs" (purreehean he makes himslef )..so what we do..
We dish out "Placebo drugs" (baba nanak picture/tweet/medallion/stauette etc)....what a solution..ha ha ha Had a really good laugh..gingerteakaurgingerteakaurgingerteakaurgingerteakaurgingerteakaur


----------



## Rory (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Luckysingh-ji, I understand now


----------

